

Show HN: A JavaScript widget to block Congress' IPs from visiting your site - rubbingalcohol
https://github.com/fightforthefuture/breakcongressinternet

======
advanderveer
At the very least it may cause politicians to learn a thing or two about IP
addresses, VPNs and Proxies!

